# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Një portret i fituesit të çmimit Pritzker në arkitekturë

## Postmodern

Një portret i fituesit të çmimit Pritzker në arkitekturë 
Mike OSullivan 


Fituesi i çmimit Pritzker në arkitekturë këtë vit, Thom Mayne e përshkruan veten si njeri i natyrës. Stili i tij ka zgjeruar kufijtë e arkitekturës. 

Arkitektura sot është një përpjekje e përbashkët dhe studioja e Thom Maynit ka dhjetra skicografë që punojnë me të në projekte. Por vizioni prapa studios, i quajtur Morphosis është i zotit Mayne. Ai thotë se puna e tij përfshin eksperimentime dhe zbulime. "Do të thosha se kjo është mënyra tipike për shumë arkitektë të cilët sot i përqasen asaj nga prespektiva artistike," thotë arkitekti.

Çmimi Pritzker krahasohet me çmimin Nobel për arkitekturën dhe zoti Mayne është amerikani i parë që e fiton atë në 14 vjet. Juria e çmimeve citoi origjinalitetin dhe diversitetin e projekteve të Thom Mayne-it ku përfshihet një godinë zyrash në departamentin e transportit në Los Angeles. Arkitekti 61 vjeçar thotë se projektet e tij sjellin diçka të re dhe sfidojnë traditën. Godina masive Caltrans në qendër të Los Angelosit ka një mbulesë metalike me vrima në anën lindore dhe perendimore. Duke përdorur një paisje mekanike që lëvizet nga ajri, mbulesa e godinës është programuar ti përshtatet pozicionit të djellit. Ajo bllokon dritën në mesditë dhe si rrjedhojë ulet kostoja e energjisë për ngrohejn dhe ftohjen e godinës. "Është një mburojë inteligjente. Lëviz dhe operon për të lejuar rrezet e diellit ose për ti bllokuar ato. Kjo bën që ndërtesa të jetë gati 20 përqind më efikase," thotë arkitekti. 

http://www.morphosis.net

P.S marrur nga arkitekturashqip@yahoo.com

----------

